# G-shock



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Are there any G-Shock fans here. I have a G-100 and G-7210 and now feel ready for more. I bought the first one for weekend wear when I'm helping look after my two year old boys. They certainly take a beating and the G-7210 with it's solar power means I don't have to worry too much about batteries.



















Matt


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice Casio's









I have this supplied by my good friends at RLT










And this which is an honary G-Shock.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Love 'em.









Always like to have a G-Shock in my collection. This was my last one, don't have it now - but a damm fine watch:










And this is my current G-Shock, which does it all for me: solar powered and radio controlled. Always on my wrist when the going gets tough (which it frequently does)!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice pics. I can never understand the people that hate G-Shocks. Sure they don't have incredible mechanical movements and the styling can be quite unusual/large/macho/radical (pick your favourite), but they are perfect for what they are designed for.

I wouldn't be happy if I didn't have at least one G-shock in my collection to chuck on when I'm doing some work in the garden, on the car etc.

Matt


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine can have a fairly hard life as an Explorer Scout Leader and Mountain Walking Leader. Whenever I'm wearing 'em they are nearly always continually wet, continually bashed about - but always reliable. Never had one fail on me


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

I like G-shocks as they hark back to the 'gadget watch' craze of my childhood when the more buttons and functions your watch had then the better it was.

I've got an old style DW-5600E and brought a new G-2500-IV last year, tragically the only function I regularly use is the day counter which is currently indicating that I have 32 days until I'm 30!

I tend to wear mine as a 'weekend watch' for mountain biking and canoeing, although on occasion have worn the G-2500 with a suit. It probably looks a bit silly though!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

P.T. said:


> I like G-shocks as they hark back to the 'gadget watch' craze of my childhood when the more buttons and functions your watch had then the better it was.


No G-Shocks







but I like this type of Casio. I think it ties in what P.T. said 

I don't wear them very often but nice to have few in the collection for a bit of variety




































Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my God I used to have one like the top one, can't find it now been looking for it for ages!!!!! What's the model munber?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The solar models have been a welcome feature. Battery changes in non solar models is messy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very pleased with mine, wear it for work, can't beat it imho


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

I had a 'Surfing Timer' like the picture above when I was about 15. I've still got it, however it's not in the best condition.

The slide rule was always useful for Duke of Edinburgh trips as one of my group always insisted in working in kilometres when the rest of us used miles!

I was tempted by a stainless steel wave ceptor, tough solar G-Shock, GW-600DU-1VER, however thought it would be defeating the object of a lightweight, no nonsense, sports watch. There was also the worry that it might be a bit too 'bling'.

I could be tempted to a PVD one, however.


----------



## tyc (May 27, 2006)

I just bought a G-5600-1DR and a vintage DW-5300, they absolutely stunning watches! Are they any frogmen collectors in the forum? would loved to know where to source one. Many thanks!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

tyc said:


> I just bought a G-5600-1DR and a vintage DW-5300, they absolutely stunning watches! Are they any frogmen collectors in the forum? would loved to know where to source one. Many thanks!


May I ask what you paid for the DW 5300, just sold a gold one??


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

black + yellow Wademan, Skyforce 6700, forerunner to the Riseman, and MIS Froggie.

Sold some G's lately, but still plenty left, doubt I will ever part with these 3.

D.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Good to see a variety of G-Shocks and similar out there. Always interested to see what others have in their collection.

Matt


----------



## tyc (May 27, 2006)

Hi Hippo,

I paid 41GBP inclusive of international shipping from the US, it is in fairly good condition just got to get it pressure tested.

ty


----------

